# Orly Nails for Males



## Karren (Mar 1, 2010)

I love a matte finish. Found this at Sally's today so I bought two....







Orly Nails for Males Topcoat has a unique matte, natural-look nail finish for men. Protects nails and provides a distinguished, lasting natural finish.

Combination top coat, base coat &amp; strengthener

Semi-gloss, natural look finish

Provides lasting finish

Dry's quickly

Orly - Orly Nails for Males Topcoat


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 1, 2010)

Sally's hates me today. I went in there looking for regular matte topcoat and there was not even one single brand and I searched and hounded the poor sales lady. I checked at Sally's, Walgreens, CVS and Rite Aid so I guess I'm stuck buying online. I'd be curious how this works though so let us know. It'd be great for broken nails when you don't have the time for regular polish.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd like to see what it looks like. Curious as to how noticeable it is..


----------



## Karren (Mar 2, 2010)

I really like the finish.. Not as matte as China Glaze's Matte Magic. More of a satin finish. More like a real nail. I found it in the Orly display next to the China glaz dsplay at Sallys..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^ Thanks, I was going to ask exactly that because I have the China Glaze one


----------



## Karren (Mar 3, 2010)

I like this more natural sinish.... I also like China Glaze's Matte Magic but it's so hard to find any more.... Wet N WIld also had a matte top coat and it disappeared last year.... Guess not enough guys are into polish, yet!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2010)

I stocked up on matte magic when my supplier had then for $1.25....I will never in my life run out...ever.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 3, 2010)

i'd so wear that.


----------



## Karren (Mar 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I stocked up on matte magic when my supplier had then for $1.25....I will never in my life run out...ever. I love Matte Magic. Life time use of my home gym for two bottles, Gina?? Lol.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 4, 2010)

I ran across this web site after reading this thread.

Matte Top Coats â€“ Letâ€™s Compare | All Lacquered Up


----------

